# Can I substitute Grapeseed oil for Canola?



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Does it measure the same?

I just made a zuchinni cake and it took forever to cook. It could be due to a zillion factors considering I'm not much of a baker.







: But I wanted to find out if it was okay that I used grapeseed oil. I only have grapeseed or olive oil in the house. Which one would you bake with?


----------



## tinuviel_k (Apr 29, 2004)

Yep, you can substitute grapeseed oil perfectly for canola in baking. It is all I use. It's also much better than olive oil for higher temp stovetop cooking.


----------

